# Long time no RP



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 21, 2016)

Been ages since I had a proper one... I miss the good times, but I got no good ideas to begin with 
Was kind of thinking maybe the plot starts at school or something, 'causs it's always the beginning of something bad, isn't it ? XD


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 21, 2016)

What's it about


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 21, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> What's it about


Meh, no idea just yet... maybe something like Left 4 Dead, idk


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 22, 2016)

Have it start at Val Habar or something


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 22, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Have it start at Val Habar or something


No idea where that is either...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 22, 2016)

It's a large village of sorts that drifts along on top of a massive sea of sand that isn't completely filled to the brim with large face-meat eating monsters


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 22, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> It's a large village of sorts that drifts along on top of a massive sea of sand that isn't completely filled to the brim with large face-meat eating monsters


That doesn't help much, if at all -_- what game/anime/movie are you talking about that has this island ?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 22, 2016)

It's a village full of Monster Hunters and stuff, so I'm not really sure what anime it's from


----------



## Gaitsu (Nov 27, 2016)

Hunter X Hunter?

Just typed the name in, its Monster Hunter 4


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Nov 27, 2016)

Gaitsu said:


> Hunter X Hunter?
> 
> Just typed the name in, its Monster Hunter 4


Aye, you got eet


----------



## lyar (Nov 27, 2016)

Nobody knows how to group rp here so its just not going to happen


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Nov 27, 2016)

lyar said:


> Nobody knows how to group rp here so its just not going to happen


Seems like it :|


----------

